# Precocious Udder for 2 years???



## Alison (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello - I have an Oberhasli/Nubian doe, 4 years old. She kidded her first 2 years ago, but the baby died. She was with two other does who both had twins. I decided to just milk her. She was a great milker for over a year, and then I decided to try to dry her up. She wouldn't. I would go days and her udder was always just huge. Finally I did manage to dry her up and didn't milk her for about 6 months. Then about a month ago she started producing again. She is not pregnant and there are no bucks around. I didn't want to start milking again and hoped she'd absorb it. however, the she developed mastitis. I've been treating for about a week and it's starting to break up. The non-infected udder is producing milk but not the infected udder. I keep milking out both and treating the infected udder.

She is only fed grass hay and an occasional fruit from the orchard.

Why does she keep producing milk? Do I milk her? Is it safe to drink (not the infected side of course). Why can't I dry her up??


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Oct 10, 2018)

i wouldnt drink it. use peppermint essentail oil mixed with coconut oil and rub on. it helps them dry up.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Oct 10, 2018)

i may even stop feeding her hay for a little bi b/c it causes them to keep producing.


----------

